# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Leituras de Verão - 70 Artigos

## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Preparei uma compilação de artigos para ler nas férias e que aproveito para partilhar com quem estiver interessado. As minhas preocupações foram dirigidas com especial destaque para os aspectos técnicos e para a vertente físico-química da água. Todavia, os corais e alguns peixes também são abordados nesta colectânea.

1. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-06/rhf/index.php - A Simplified Guide to the Relationship Between
Calcium, Alkalinity, Magnesium and pH

2. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-05/rhf/index.php - Reef Aquarium Water Parameters

3. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/may2002/chem.htm - The Relationship Between Alkalinity and pH

4. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-12/rhf/index.php - When Do Calcium and Alkalinity Demand Not Exactly Balance?

5. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-07/rhf/index.php - What is that Precipitate in My Reef Aquarium?

6. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/apr2002/chem.htm - The Chemical and Biochemical Mechanisms of Calcification

7. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/mar2002/chem.htm - Calcium

8. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu.../chemistry.htm - What is Alkalinity?

9. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...y2002/chem.htm - Calcium Carbonate as a Supplement 

10. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/nov2002/chem.htm - Solving Calcium and Alkalinity Problems

11. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/feb2004/chem.htm - Measuring pH with a Meter

12. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-04/rhf/index.php - Electronic Calcium Monitoring

13. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...e2002/chem.htm - Solutions to pH Problems

14. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/feb2003/chem.htm - How to Select a Calcium and Alkalinity Supplementation Scheme

15. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...d=3793&search= - Reef Aquarist: The pH and Alkalinity Can Vary For Different Reasons

16. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...d=3791&search= - All That Algae

17. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...d=3799&search= - Watch That pH

18. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...id=124&search= - Limewater, Acetic Acid and Sand Clumping

19. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...id=124&search= - Misunderstandings in the Aquarium Literature

20. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...id=124&search= - Using Conductivity To Measure Salinity

21. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium....aspx?aid=2276 - Phosphate - What is it and why should you care?

22. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium....aspx?aid=2345 - Magnesium: Calcium's little sister

23. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...id=124&search= - Carbon Dioxide Tests For The Marine Aquarium

24. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...id=124&search= - Alternative Calcium Reactor Substrates

25. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...id=123&search= - As Always, Balance Is The Key

26. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...id=123&search= - The Hardy Turbinaria

27. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...id=123&search= - Optimal Temperature for a Stony Coral Tank

28. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...id=123&search= - MACNA XII 2000

29. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...id=123&search= - Predatory Corals

30. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...id=123&search= - MACNA 13

31. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...d=3790&search= - Help Your Marine Fish Thrive - Tips on nutrition, stress, quarantine and more

32. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...d=3790&search= - Basslets, Grammas & Dottybacks

33. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...d=3790&search= - Reef Aquariums: Coral Compatibility

34. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...d=3790&search= - Coral Mystery

35. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...d=3790&search= - What They Are and How They Live

36. http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...d=3790&search= - Choosing Fish and Invertebrates for Your Reef Aquarium

37. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-12/rhf/index.php - Hydrogen Sulfide and the Reef Aquarium

38. http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/calcium.shtml - Calcium for Dummies

39. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/mar2004/chem.htm - Purity of Calcium Chloride

40. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...l2004/chem.htm - A Homemade Two-Part Calcium and Alkalinity Additive System

41. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-02/rhf/index.php - An Improved Do-it-Yourself Two-Part
Calcium and Alkalinity Supplement System

42. http://library.thinkquest.org/25713/reefs_made.html - How Coral Reefs are Made

43. http://www.uvi.edu/coral.reefer/ - An Introduction to Coral Reefs

44. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-04/eb/index.php - Need Help! Coral ID?
Part I. Taxonomy of Stony Corals

45. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-05/eb/index.php - Taxonomy in the Reef Aquarium:
A Simplified Guide to Basic Level Identification

46. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-06/eb/index.php - Taxonomy in Aquarium Corals: 
Part 3 - Everything Else - Soft Corals, Zoanthids, and Corallimorpharians

47. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-07/eb/index.php - Reef Food 

48. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-08/eb/index.php - From the Food of Reefs to the Food of Corals

49. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-10/eb/index.php - The Food of Reefs, Part 3: Phytoplankton

50. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-12/eb/index.php - The Food of Reefs, Part 4: Zooplankton

51. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-01/eb/index.php - The Food of Reefs, Part 5: Bacteria

52. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-03/eb/index.php - The Food of Reefs, Part 6: Particulate Organic Matter

53. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-04/eb/index.php - The Food of Reefs, Part 7: Dissolved Nutrients

54. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-05/eb/index.php - Reproduction in Aquarium Corals

55. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-06/eb/index.php - Reproduction in Aquarium Corals: Part II.
Reports of Sexual Spawning in Captivity 

56. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-02/eb/index.php - An "Insider's" Guide to Reef Aquaria

57. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-10/eb/index.php - The Old Becomes New, Yet Again: Sandbeds and Vodka

58. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-1...ture/index.php - The Old Becomes New, Yet Again: Sandbeds and Vodka, Part II

59. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-06/eb/index.php - The Need to Breathe in Reef Tanks: Is it a Given Right?

60. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-07/eb/index.php - The Need to Breathe, Part 2: Experimental Tanks

61. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-08/eb/index.php - The Need to Breathe, Part 3: Real Tanks and Real Importance

62. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-11/eb/index.php - The Holding, Shipping and Transport of Corals, Part 1: Shipping and Transport

63. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-12/eb/index.php - The Collection, Holding, Shipping and Transport of Coral Reef Organisms, Part 2: Collection Issues

64. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-07/eb/index.php - The Skeptical Aquarist

65. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-07/rhf/index.php - Do-It-Yourself Magnesium Supplements for the Reef Aquarium 

66. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-10/rhf/index.php - Water Changes in Reef Aquaria

67. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-03/rhf/index.php - High pH: Causes and Cures

68. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-10/rhf/index.php - Organic Compounds in the Reef Aquarium

69. http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-1...ture/index.php - ORP and the Reef Aquarium

70. http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...ture/index.php - The Degradation of Limewater in Air

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Luis, tencionas ler isso tudo no Verão??? :EEK!:  
Lá se vão as férias!!! :yb624: 
De qualquer das maneiras, bom post!!

Atentamente,

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Muito bom o resumo, já adicionei nos meus favoritos  :Pracima:  

Abração

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas,
> 
> Luis, tencionas ler isso tudo no Verão??? 
> Lá se vão as férias!!!


Oi Tiago,

Para mim, este tipo de leitura é relax...  :SbSourire2:  

De qualquer modo, ainda nem adicionei metade dos artigos que já compilei - o total são mais de 800 páginas de informação de qualidade. Como nunca tenho calma para os ler com atenção, vou ver se aproveito agora nas férias...

Além do mais, considero que este tipo de leituras são o melhor investimento que posso fazer no meu aquário...

----------


## Jorge Corga

Olá Luis

Só uma pergunta inocente  :yb665:  
Quanto tempo tens de férias?

Abraço
Jorge

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá Luis
> 
> Só uma pergunta inocente  
> Quanto tempo tens de férias?
> 
> Abraço
> Jorge


Olá Jorge:

Metade da minha profissão é passada a ler... Por isso, acho que estou suficientemente treinado para não ter de gastar as férias todas a ler os artigos e, ainda assim, conseguir tirar uma enorme satisfação por poder incorporar uma pequena parte do conhecimento que vem espelhado nesses artigos  :SbSourire:  

Ainda não consegui copiar o resto da lista, mas já falta pouco...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Pronto!

A lista já está terminada.

Boas leituras para os interessados e bons mergulhos!  :Cool:

----------

